# LG-Sciences Lipotropic Protein



## CG (Sep 17, 2008)

Well there's definitely some info around here, but no reviews or reactions to this stuff, so i figured i would take care of it.. 
1st serving was last night, 1 scoop (33 g)
I added about 18oz of water, since this is my first serious powder that i bought in bulk.. 18oz is TOO MUCH, the flavor was kinda bland, not like i expected or was informed... im going for 12 oz in about an hour..

I mixed it up in my ON shaker and it did get a little foamy on top, but that settled quickly.. as for absorption, it got the job done, slight grit from time to time, but nothing major, no chunks whatsoever.

after i was about half way through, i was a little full, but i had dranken this aobut a half hour after a heavy dinner.. i feel like this might make a good mrp.. they are right when they say that its lactose free so you dont bloat.. i felt full, but never bloated...

the taste was different from anything i have ever tasted before, but i feel that for the amount of protein and the price, its awesome!

I am going to keep this log going to show how much and how i feel, since i know some people bitch about the flavor, or the saccharin, but then again i am no pussy, so i will see this 69 serving tank all the way through..


----------



## zombul (Sep 17, 2008)

There has been alot of speculation about this but not alot of info on it. Workingatit was going to use it too.


----------



## lucifuge (Sep 17, 2008)

i just finished a tub of it this morning.... it's not bad.
Not the best stuff I've used, but decent.
The taste (and aftertaste) was a bit much the first few times I used it, but I adapted to it rather quickly. If you dress it up a bit with some sugar free choc. syrup it's actually kinda tasty.


----------



## CG (Sep 17, 2008)

zombul said:


> There has been alot of speculation about this but not alot of info on it. Workingatit was going to use it too.



I can understand the speculation.. its a whole new take on things, and a completely new product.. ALSO, I am kind of confused, seeing as its produced by L-Gear Sciences of Ireland, But its ADVERTISED as LG Sciences from the good old US of A... Also, i read that it was a combination product, but i find it funny that L-Gear and LG have the same logo, just inverted....

EITHER WAY

im half way through my third serving.. I am getting used to the taste, and texture. it does get better with only 12 oz of waater..but just a little better. all flavors are stronger, and its a little creamy, but i feel like i am getting used to the taste and texture already. HOPEFULLY i can produce some of the gains this product promises.. but i will keep everyone updated..


----------



## CG (Sep 17, 2008)

lucifuge said:


> i just finished a tub of it this morning.... it's not bad.
> Not the best stuff I've used, but decent.
> The taste (and aftertaste) was a bit much the first few times I used it, but I adapted to it rather quickly. If you dress it up a bit with some sugar free choc. syrup it's actually kinda tasty.



hmmm chocolate syrup.. great idea! i was thinking hot water and make it like hot chocolate, but idk if that would mess with anything, or screw the flavor up more.. What would you consider the best you have used? The thermogenesis and no lactose were definitely a big thing for me, i hate being bloated, and i am on a decent cut right now and i am having a hard time getting proper protein but keepin calories down..


----------



## lucifuge (Sep 17, 2008)

I think my favorite protein would be Syntha 6 strawberry, but I generally use ON vanilla just to keep it simple.
You can't lose with the sugar free chocolate syrup bro... makes a huge difference. PB helps too... as for the thermogenesis, I never noticed anything dramatic... certainly nothing more effective than a solid nutrition plan.
I don't bloat from whey, so that was moot.
All I can really say is give it a run and see how you like it.
I might try it again if they come out with some differrent flavors...


----------



## CG (Sep 19, 2008)

lucifuge said:


> I think my favorite protein would be Syntha 6 strawberry, but I generally use ON vanilla just to keep it simple.
> You can't lose with the sugar free chocolate syrup bro... makes a huge difference. PB helps too... as for the thermogenesis, I never noticed anything dramatic... certainly nothing more effective than a solid nutrition plan.
> I don't bloat from whey, so that was moot.
> All I can really say is give it a run and see how you like it.
> I might try it again if they come out with some differrent flavors...



awesome.. I couldnt get my hands on sugar free choc. syrup, but i did get sugar free cocoa mix.. makes the taste alot better, and now I feel like I am pretty used to the taste anyway.. 
IDK about my reactions to whey, since this is my first long term use of any protein.
I just finished my 8th serving (3x daily) and i love this shit... maybe its becasue its the first time i have EVER had enough protein in my diet, but physically, i feel AWESOME


----------



## lucifuge (Sep 19, 2008)

glad to hear it's working for you


----------



## CG (Sep 21, 2008)

lucifuge said:


> glad to hear it's working for you



So a few revelations.. 1 the sugar free hot choc has more than enough calories, and doesn't help the taste, I've fully gotten used to the lipotropic taste. I looked into syntha 6, too bad its a little high on the calories and sugar for my cut.. And not to mention its not that high on protein.. I can stomach almost anything, so the more protein, the less calories and extra shit, the better off I am..


----------



## CG (Sep 24, 2008)

need some opinions here, since this is my first long term protein usage..

ive noticed some great jumps in intensity and stamina in my lifts(and in bed too!!! i guess thats the miracle of a good diet?!?!). also my recovery is getting alot better, and i feel more rested even though im not sleeping more than normal (max 6 hours/night, and i know, crucify me for it)

what i wanted to know is if these are regular reactions from a protein, or if this is a little better? after this massive tub is gone, i might try something else, just to see the world a little, but i am quite fond of this shittttt..


----------



## lucifuge (Sep 24, 2008)

I'm sure the diet is helping with the recovery, and training regularly always seems to help with my energy levels... 
Chances are it's not the protein alone that's responsible for it, but I'm sure it's helping.
Yeah, Syntha 6 isn't the best 'cutting' supplement I guess. I always used it as more of a meal replacement. I was just commenting on the taste factor, it really is the best tasting protein I've used. Some people really like muscle milk, but I'm not a fan.


----------



## zombul (Sep 25, 2008)

Agreed, while protein is necessary for a good strong body it's probably not the protein alone doing it for you. Good diet and protein are awesome though.


----------



## CG (Sep 25, 2008)

DAMN, maybe tis the fact that my diet is actually in line for my weight/goals/needs.. this is a great thing.. and the protein is definitely to blame for that, the extra 78 g's (3 servs) of protein each day REALLY help


----------



## andymo (Jul 22, 2010)

Sorry, i see this thread dates back to 2008 but i can't resist not giving it a shot really. I think the supplement is great.


----------

